# te amo demasiado / muchísimo (amar)



## ekba

_hola soy nueva por aqui .. alguein me podria ayudar a traducir esto.._

_tu existir me da una luz en la cual me puedo introducir hasta el fin del mundo.._
_te amo y quiero estar siempre con tigo, por eso quiero decir_
_quiero ser tu esposa.._

_para toda la vida_


_y la frase  te amo mucho o te amo demasiado.._


----------



## popi_89

ekba said:
			
		

> _hola soy nueva por aqui .. alguein me podria ayudar a traducir esto.._
> 
> _tu existir me da una luz en la cual me puedo introducir hasta el fin del mundo.._
> _te amo y quiero estar siempre con tigo, por eso quiero decir_
> _quiero ser tu esposa.._
> 
> _para toda la vida_
> 
> 
> _y la frase te amo mucho o te amo demasiado.._


 

No la primera parte, osea se solo como se dice te amo...
Je t'aime
Je t'adore


----------



## Outsider

Ton existence me donne une lumière dans laquelle je me peux retirer jusqu'à la fin du monde.
Je t'aime et je veux être toujours avec toi; c'est pourquoi j'ai envie de dire, je veux être ta femme... pour toute ma vie.

te amo mucho  je t'aime beaucoup
te amo demasiado  je t'aime trop


----------



## ampurdan

Otra propuesta:

"Ton existence fait une lumière sur moi à laquelle je veux me mêler toute. Je t'aime et je veux être toujours avec toi; c'est pour cela que j'ai envie de te dire que je veux être ton épouse... pour toute ma vie".


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola he intentado quedar lo más cerca del texto : 

Ton existence me donne une lumière dans laquelle je peux m'introduire
jusqu'à la fin des temps
Je t'aime et je veux être toujours avec toi, pour cela je veux dire: 
je veux être ton épouse..pour toute la vie.

te amo mucho  :  je t'aime beaucoup
te amo demasiado  : je t'aime trop fort / je t'adore ...

*Saludos *


----------



## ekba

mil gracias a todos por la traduccion , me encanto.. aunque aun no se muy bien el frances pero hare el intento de perfecionarlo...

claro con su ayuda mil gracias ..


----------



## --nina--

hola a todos estas son la frases que desearia traducir : " te amo demasiado " ,  "eres muy espacial para mi " ... agradeceria mucho que me ayuden con el equivalente de esta frase en frances ...         MERCI


----------



## mel124

Te amo demasiado:  Je t'aime trop!
Eres muy especial para mi: Tu es très spécial pour moi.
Y la otra que pediste en otra parte: Eres lo mas importante para mi: Tu es le plus important pour moi.


----------



## gañanazo

Perdona, Mel, pero creo que te has equivocado.

"Eres muy espacial para mí" debería ser "Tu es très spatial pour moi".

En un registro más coloquial, también sería aceptable "Tu es trop _space _pour moi".

XD


----------



## claudine2006

--nina-- said:


> hola a todos estas son la frases que desearia traducir : " te amo demasiado " , "eres muy espacial para mi " ... agradeceria mucho que me ayuden con el equivalente de esta frase en frances ... MERCI


 


mel124 said:


> Te amo demasiado: Je t'aime trop!
> Eres muy especial para mi: Tu es très spécial pour moi.
> Y la otra que pediste en otra parte: Eres lo mas importante para mi: Tu es le plus important pour moi.


 


gañanazo said:


> Perdona, Mel, pero creo que te has equivocado.
> 
> "Eres muy espacial para mí" debería ser "Tu es très spatial pour moi".
> 
> En un registro más coloquial, también sería aceptable "Tu es trop _space _pour moi".
> 
> XD


Creo que Nina quería decir "especial".


----------



## mel124

Sí, es lo que creo también. Es porque escribí *spécial* y no *spatial.* Ya sé que espacial es spatial pero nunca oí alguien decir a una otra persona que era espacial para ella!


----------



## gañanazo

je sais !
c'était pour rire un peu 

espero que no os hayáis molestado.


----------



## claudine2006

gañanazo said:


> je sais !
> c'était pour rire un peu
> 
> espero que no os hayáis molestado.


Me lo había imaginado.


----------



## Allanis26

hello!! quisiera saber como se escribe lo siguiente:
*TE AMO DEMASIADO, QUE ESPERARE LO QUE SEA NECESARIO PARA ESTAR CONTIGO. ME GUSTAS MUCHO Y ESTOY ENAMORADA DE TI.
*Muchas gracias por su ayuda de antemano!! ​


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Je t'aime beaucoup, je attenderai ce que soit neccesaire pour être avec toi, Tu me plaît beaucoup et je suis tombeé en amour de toi. 

Chequa la ortografía no estoy muy seguro, pero por lo menos te doy una idea.


----------



## totor

*Je t'aime trop, je t'attendrai tant qu'il soit nécessaire pour être avec toi. Tu me plaît beaucoup et je suis amoureuse de toi.*


----------



## Crescent

Voici mon essai:

Je t'aime tant que je vais attendre ce que soit necéssaire pour pouvoir etre avec toi. Tu me plait beaucoup, et je suis amoureuse de toi..



Ou on pourrait aussi dire: je suis tombée amoureuse de toi..


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Voici un autre essai car sans vouloir vous offenser mes amis, il y a quelques incorrections:
Je t'aime tellement *que j'attendrai le temps* nécessaire pour pouvoir être avec toi. Tu me pla*is* beaucoup et je suis amoureuse de toi.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

traduttoretraditore said:


> Voici un autre essai car sans vouloir vous offenser mes amis, il y a quelques incorrections:
> Je t'aime tellement *que j'attendrai le temps* nécessaire pour pouvoir être avec toi. Tu me pla*is* beaucoup et je suis amoureuse de toi.


Vous êtes le native. Tu as la raison!!! Merci pour votre aide et corrections!!!

Allanis creo que esta es por mucho la mejor traducción que hay.


----------



## Allanis26

thank you all so much!!! I can tell him that now 
Thanks for your help!!
​


----------



## Andrea Ragoz

Hola!

Alguien podría ayudarme para saber cómo se dice -Lo amo muchisimo- me refiero a un hombre

Mil gracias!


----------



## Grekh

Je t'aime beaucoup
Je vous aime beaucoup
Je t'aime à la folie
Je vous aime à la folie..


----------



## mimi12

Hola soy nueva x por aqui aquí

 me podrian Me podrían decir como  cómo se dice en frances  francés la sig  siguiente cosa:

te  Te amo mas  más de lo que tu  tú piensas , eres la razon  razón de que yo viva , y nunca qro  quiero perderte siempre estare  estaré a tu lado.

Mil gracias si me ayudan....
_______________
Nota de moderación:

La corrección en el lenguaje es obligatoria en nuestros foros . El lenguaje SMS no está autorizado (Regla 22).
Gracias por recordarlo de ahora en adelante.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## washywa

Hola
Mi intento: Je t´aime plus de ce que t´en penses, t´es ma raison de vivre, et je ne veux jamais te perdre, je serai toujours avec toi.


----------



## Gévy

¡Hola Mimi y bienvenida entre nosotros!

Tu frase es:

Je t'aime plus que tu ne penses. Tu es ma raison de vivre et je ne veux pas te perdre. Je serai toujours à tes côtés.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

